# Armor All wheel cleaner



## mstrq (Jun 28, 2010)

What's the general consensus on this product? I found this thing in the garage, and I am planning to clean my summer tires before I take out the winter tires. I heard some wheel cleaners can damage the rims... Is this one of them? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Johnz3mc (Jan 5, 2005)

The ArmorAll cleaner won't hurt your wheels and will do a good job of cleaning normal dirt/crud off the wheels. I'd group it's abilities/performance within the normal group of wheel cleaners. (A2Z, S100, P21S)
There are other cleaners that I'd class as better: Brown Royal, one of the Sonax offerings, Top of the Line Rubber/Wheel Cleaner, and a Meg's product that's just downright nasty and should only be used under very controlled conditions.

If you maintain your wheels regularly, the ArmorAll cleaner will clean all but the most stubborn tar and brake dust specks and I think I have a bottle of it downstairs somewhere.
So, use it up then maybe try that Sonax one that turns purple if you need a more powerful cleaner.

Don't forget that you can put a sealant on your wheels to make future cleaning easier.
-John C.


----------



## mstrq (Jun 28, 2010)

Johnz3mc said:


> The ArmorAll cleaner won't hurt your wheels and will do a good job of cleaning normal dirt/crud off the wheels. I'd group it's abilities/performance within the normal group of wheel cleaners. (A2Z, S100, P21S)
> There are other cleaners that I'd class as better: Brown Royal, one of the Sonax offerings, Top of the Line Rubber/Wheel Cleaner, and a Meg's product that's just downright nasty and should only be used under very controlled conditions.
> 
> If you maintain your wheels regularly, the ArmorAll cleaner will clean all but the most stubborn tar and brake dust specks and I think I have a bottle of it downstairs somewhere.
> ...


Wow thanks for quick response :thumbup:. Will try Sonax when I'm done with Armor All.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

mstrq said:


> Wow thanks for quick response :thumbup:. Will try Sonax when I'm done with Armor All.


One thing to remember with any cleaner..dwell time. Most people feel they can spray a cleaner on and then wipe off...not true..wet your rim spray on the cleaner, let that dwell for a few minutes, then use brushes to loosen up the grim and rinse, repeat where needed.


----------



## RJ (Dec 24, 2001)

*Smells Bad*



dboy11 said:


> One thing to remember with any cleaner..dwell time. Most people feel they can spray a cleaner on and then wipe off...not true..wet your rim spray on the cleaner, let that dwell for a few minutes, then use brushes to loosen up the grim and rinse, repeat where needed.


I used Sonax this past year. I like the prodcut for it's cleaning abilities, but boy it smells real bad.

I have the P21S to try out as soon as the snow is gone. I have read good reviews about it as well.


----------



## Johnz3mc (Jan 5, 2005)

^^^ The bad smell.
There's a similar product popular in the UK, Iron X. Probably the same chemical formula or very similar to the Sonax cleaner.
The Iron X has the same really bad smell and guys report smelling the stuff through curiosity then falling down on the floor in shock. 
They warn other guys not to open the bottle in the house either, it's that bad and it just infuses itself throughout the whole house and makes life absolutely miserable for a few minutes. 
I'm thinking I'll buy some for the ex wife.


----------



## Glock13 (Oct 31, 2009)

I have used Sonax as well with good results.


----------



## smuggymba (Dec 21, 2010)

What's a good wax for the wheels once they're clean? I use the griots wheel cleaner and it's alright but I also want to wax once I'm done cleaning.


----------



## Johnz3mc (Jan 5, 2005)

smuggymba said:


> What's a good wax for the wheels once they're clean? I use the griots wheel cleaner and it's alright but I also want to wax once I'm done cleaning.


I know what you're asking and you really want a sealant on the wheels. Any natural wax won't handle the heat generated and will just melt and vaporize away really quickly.
Sealants are a different kettle of fish, they handle a lot more heat because they're synthetic and last way longer than a carnauba.
So, any of the popular sealants (UPGP, OptiSeal, Wet Diamond, Klasse SG, etc.) would be a good choice as would FK1000P. It's a synthetic wax type (really a sealant) product that lasts a really long time and very reasonable. Use it on the wheels and put it on the car during the winter. Really tough and great protection. They should have called FK1000P 'Kevlar in a Can'.
-John C.


----------



## Khiladi1020 (Jun 25, 2010)

Ditto whats been said. I have Armor All wheel cleaner; its fine as a standard off the shelf wheel cleaner, but I'll probably try Sonax next for something stronger. I also use "Wheel Wax" brand wax and it does seem to make the dust come off easier after spraying the wheel down with water once dirty.


----------



## thecushion (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm thinking I'll buy some for the ex wife.[/QUOTE]:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Swanicyouth (Feb 20, 2011)

I wouldn't let that stuff touch my wheels. Used similar harsh type Pep Boys products on my old Z and over time I feel as though it contributed to ruining the finish. Don't get me wrong, I'm sure using it every once in a while is find, but the finish on BMW wheel is so fragile, why risk it? I just use a concentrated mix of BMW car wash in a spray bottle - because I feel the only way to get your wheels completely clean is to wipe them down anyway. So why use that stuff? Stick to P21S, it's safe. It works by a surfactant method -not an acid or base.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2010)

It's not just the rims here folks, it's also your brake linings and other parts that should be consider here. Just make sure your rim cleaner is safe for all ( brake parts, rims ) like P21S is. I have seen many rims and brake linings get damaged from using inferior cleaning products that contain some type of acid or lye based cleaner in them. Be safe and and save yourself mucho dinero too. Your car will thank you.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> It's not just the rims here folks, it's also your brake linings and other parts that should be consider here. Just make sure your rim cleaner is safe for all ( brake parts, rims ) like P21S is. I have seen many rims and brake linings get damaged from using inferior cleaning products that contain some type of acid or lye based cleaner in them. Be safe and and save yourself mucho dinero too. Your car will thank you.


detergent or CITRUS based cleaners are save on rims. With any cleaner I like to dilute with water to start. 4 to 1 water to cleaner. You can always increase the cleaner if its not lifting the brake dust.


----------



## Searaven98 (May 12, 2011)

I had very good results with wheelwax, I use it every 6 monts when I dismount the tires for a really good clean using chemicals, like simple green etc. Most follow up cleaning are easier w/o using chemicals, just car wash shampoo solution. I kind of like the fact that I don't use to many chemicals so I don't pollute too much water, and I always agite to clean; but then again I love going fast.


----------

